# another newbie



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hello everyone
im new 2 ur fourums but unfourtunatley not 2 fertility treatment, last year me and my partner had 2 failed ivf tmts  and are now waiting 2 start icsi in april which we are very exited about  
would love 2 make some friends here so we can share our happy and sad times.
love lisa xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lisa

Welcome to Fertility Friends

I am sorry to hear of ur 2 failed IVF treatments honey



Wishing u lots of  with your upcoming ICSI cycle

Why not pop over to cycle buddies thread and join the april/may cyclers

There u can have a chat with other member going through IVF/ICSI at the same time as yourself and share the highs and the lows of the treatment.

Whereabouts in Lincolnshire are u ?? I am just down the road in cambridgeshire (peterborough)

  

Emilyxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi emily

thanx 4 ur reply, im in sunny mablethorpe not far frm skegness. we r having treatment at nottingham, nurture, queens med. good luck 2 u hun 4 june, i bet u wish it was 2moro.
love lisa xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lisa

Coool my parents have a caravan on the mablethorpe haven site

(we are going in June for a week!!)

Wishing u lots of luck honey

Emilyxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

oh my god!
thats not far at all frm my house, maybe we could meet up.
love lisa xxx


----------



## NikkiK (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Just wanted to say   and welcome to FF.
I am sure that you will get a shed load of support here from all the girls.

Good luck with your up and coming tx.

I'm sending loads of   your way.

Take care
Nikki


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi  just wanted to welcome you to FF 

Good luck with your impending treatment . masses of   vibes for you

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Deej (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Just discovered FF and came across your message. We're awaiting IVF with egg donation at Nurture, Nottm QMC too. 1st appt in April. (diagnosed with Turners Mosaic in Sept after ttc 2yrs) How have you found the treatment at Nuture? Feeling a bit anxious about waiting times etc at the moment!!! 

Debi x


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi debi

i may sound stupid but what is turners mosaic? ive never heard of it. hope its nothing serious. ive had 2 ivf tmts at nurture  i was scared 2 death when i knew i had 2 go but as soon as u get there and meet all the lovely staff u will relax right away, they r so nice and make u feel so comfortable.  as 4 the tmt mine failed both times but they have good sucsess rates, its 1 of the uks leading fertility clinics. we r starting icsi in april. have u been on the nurture site? www.nurture.ac.uk 
goodluck with everything, keep in touch.....love lisa xxx XXX


----------



## Deej (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Thanks for your reply   Turners mosaic is a relatively rare condition so not many people have heard of it. Its a genetic/chromosome abnormality. After 6 months of lots of tests & investigations I am luckily medically well! But unfortunately most Turners ladys are infertile due to being born without ovaries. But in my case I have ovaries but they have now stopped working causing early menopause at 30. Hence why I'm awaiting IVF with DE. Thanks for the web site I'll check it out now! Fingers crossed for your next attempt - 3rd time lucky!!!  
keep in contact

Love Debi x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Lisa   
welcome to ff and good luck with your icsi, I am thinking about asking if icsi would be better for us on our next attempt. anyway look forward to chatting with you around the boards,
Dydie


----------

